# Outside Shower



## softball160046 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the 31rqs and i want to add a outside shower.... anyone attempted? I kinda want it in the back of the trailer but will probably end up right outside of washroom sink. Is there anywhere to get schematics of this trailer for stud and wiring.thanks


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Whew! Adding an outside anything is not for the faint of heart. One wrong cut and you could have a new vent!

I've added an outside water fill tube on a pop-up we used to have, but nothing that required hot and cold water connections. You'll probably be better off locating it near the camper shower to get access to both. Otherwise, you can run a hose from the tip out stove area and hose the kids/pets/spouse off.


----------



## softball160046 (Oct 10, 2006)

Justman said:


> Whew! Adding an outside anything is not for the faint of heart. One wrong cut and you could have a new vent!
> 
> I've added an outside water fill tube on a pop-up we used to have, but nothing that required hot and cold water connections. You'll probably be better off locating it near the camper shower to get access to both. Otherwise, you can run a hose from the tip out stove area and hose the kids/pets/spouse off.


ya, i was thinking of that but DW always has something cooking on that stove and i'm worried the kids will pull the hose and knock something hot over. thanks for the reply


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I think most people add them at the bathroom sink since it is easy to tie into the hot/cold water lines. I am sure someone on this forum has done it before too but I can't remember who. I'll try and do a search.

Edit: Found it. It was beach bum. Here's the link to that thread: clicky


----------



## softball160046 (Oct 10, 2006)

jetjane said:


> I think most people add them at the bathroom sink since it is easy to tie into the hot/cold water lines and sewer. I am sure someone on this forum has done it before too but I can't remember who. I'll try and do a search.


thank you!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I believe that beachbum installed an outside shower...I searched, but couldn't find his photos anywhere. Try sending him a PM


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it was beachbum. I edited my previous post with a link to his thread.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Yes it was beachbum. I edited my previous post with a link to his thread.


Good job jetjane









Go to post #11 of his thread and there's a link to the photos of his outside shower...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

softball160046 said:


> I have the 31rqs and i want to add a outside shower.... anyone attempted? I kinda want it in the back of the trailer but will probably end up right outside of washroom sink. Is there anywhere to get schematics of this trailer for stud and wiring.thanks


It's one of those projects I've thought about every year but never actually done.

The position of the hot water tank on the 31RQS lends itself to positioning the outside shower on the back of the trailer. I think that the installation there would be similar to going outside the bathroom.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I have the 31rqs and i want to add a outside shower.... anyone attempted? I kinda want it in the back of the trailer but will probably end up right outside of washroom sink. Is there anywhere to get schematics of this trailer for stud and wiring.thanks


It's one of those projects I've thought about every year but never actually done.

The position of the hot water tank on the 31RQS lends itself to positioning the outside shower on the back of the trailer. I think that the installation there would be similar to going outside the bathroom.
[/quote]

Its easy to put on back. The hot water heater is in the rear compartment. From there you can get both hot and cold water lines.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What about stud location??? Would one of those stud finders work? I wanted to put one in off my bathroom since both water lines are right their and I could tap into those. I have noticed that frost does not seen to lay on the fiberglass where the beams are, its almost like a map but having mother nature help me out is not the safest practice.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Over the hot water tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or next to it all kinds of room, hot and cold water and is at the back of the trailer and not next to the door


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

softball160046 said:


> I have the 31rqs and i want to add a outside shower.... anyone attempted? I kinda want it in the back of the trailer but will probably end up right outside of washroom sink. Is there anywhere to get schematics of this trailer for stud and wiring.thanks


I built an outside shower when we had a pop-up. The one picture that I have at hand is located on our website - http://home.earthlink.net/~jfreymiller/index.html - I actually cut the hose from the OEM outside handheld shower and ran one line to the shower itself and then reattached the original handheld shower to another line (used a plastic Y-adapter and some quick-connect hose fittings to put it all together). The shower enclosure sits on a mini deck that I throw in the back of the truck and PVC pieces all fit together to make the frame. This particular campground (with pop-up) pretty much frowns on outside showers as I was dumping grey water into the ground. go figure - oh well, its their park.

New to the group,
Jim Freymiller


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jimmie said:


> I built an outside shower when we had a pop-up. The one picture that I have at hand is located on our website - http://home.earthlink.net/~jfreymiller/index.html - ....
> New to the group,
> Jim Freymiller


NICE JOB!!!! (and great website! Looks like you've made lots of great memories!!!)

OH -







and welcome to the best little site in cyberspace!!!!!!!!


----------



## softball160046 (Oct 10, 2006)

thank you all for your great responses....i've narrowed it down to the back coming off the water heater or the side using the bathroom hot & cold. when i do the mod i will take pics and post. thinking of late feb early march when it warms up a little.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Did yours come with the coiled water hose for the outside sink? Their idea was to provide that as a sort of outside shower.

Have you camped a lot with the trailer? For us, that area outside the bathroom is still well within the living area where we have gear, coolers, bikes etc. sitting. Not only is there usually no room there for a shower, but I really wouldn't want water running on the ground in such a busy area making mud.

But hey, while you're cutting just put in two of them!


----------



## softball160046 (Oct 10, 2006)

great point Boaterdan the shower will go in the back of trailer.thanks


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I added an outside shower to my 25RS-S.
Mine is a 2006 and it seems that Keystone still built the aluminum frame for the shower in the previous location, they just don't install it any more.
It is exactly the correct size (about 11 inches by 7 inches I believe).
I took measurements from a 25RS-S that has a outside shower, cut a hole INSIDE with a hole saw, inserted an edge router and cut until I hit the aluminum frame. I routed the exact hole inside, which is under the towel cabinet in mine. After I was satisfied with that, I went outside and routed the outside skin, dropped in the shower from Camping World and hooked up the water from the bath sink with some T connectiors from my dealer.
The basic install took less than an hour, plumbing about the same. 
Easy, but be aware I do not know about the frame of the other Outbacks. You really need some sort of frame to clamp the shower or it will not seal to the outside skin.

Dave


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This is a pretty cool idea. As Dan stated, location would be important so things dont get muddy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I added one as well. It was actually pretty straight forward. I added right by the water water tank. There is room, cold and hot water and a light outside right above.









Cutting the hole










Completed










Actually it isn't bad once you get over the fact you will be cutting a hole into your Outback. The shower came with a template which I positied from the outside to ensure proper location. I checked from the inside to ensure it would fit. (Plenty of room). I used a drill for the 4 corners and a jigsaw for the rest. It actually cuts very easily. I did not hit anything.

The plumbing lines are right there so you will require 2 tees and less than 4' of water line

Thor


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

What do you guys use an outside shower for? Actually taking showers outside?? We haev an outside shower, was standard equipment on our 21RS. The only thing we use it for cleaning kids feet off.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> .....I used a drill for the 4 corners and a jigsaw for the rest. It actually cuts very easily. I did not hit anything....


No special bit for the jigsaw? Seems the Outback's skin would bind up...no?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No special blade. It actually is very easy to cut.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use the shower alot. 3 kids are regulars for rinsing off. We do alot of camping near sand and to sure helps giving them a quick rinse before they go into the TT.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .....I used a drill for the 4 corners and a jigsaw for the rest. It actually cuts very easily. I did not hit anything....


No special bit for the jigsaw? Seems the Outback's skin would bind up...no?
[/quote]

Outback skin....1/8 in fiberglass panel glued to 1/8 in plywood.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> We use the shower alot. 3 kids are regulars for rinsing off. We do alot of camping near sand and to sure helps giving them a quick rinse before they go into the TT.
> 
> Thor


Great for dogs too!!!


----------

